# *UPDATE* Officially recieving EDD Unemployment benefits from uber!!!



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

In March I posted a topic explaining how uber deactivated my account unfairly and that I filed a claim for unemployment benefits and was awarded. As of May 8th I passed my phone interview and was given the greenlight to start receiving benefits of $395 per week. If any former or part-time uber/lyft drivers need advise on how to turn your 1040s into wages to start recieving benefits please let me know. Attached award letter for further proof.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Good job. 

Now how much are you allowed to make on Lyft per week without losing your benefits?


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

They told me not to go over $500


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Qbobo said:


> In March I posted a topic explaining how uber deactivated my account unfairly and that I filed a claim for unemployment benefits and was awarded. As of May 8th I passed my phone interview and was given the greenlight to start receiving benefits of $395 per week. If any former or part-time uber/lyft drivers need advise on how to turn your 1040s into wages to start recieving benefits please let me know. Attached award letter for further proof.


Wuddent of believed it if I didn't see it.
That is simply, OUTSTANDING. 
Congrats. 
Why isn't this in the news? This is a big deal.
I bet Ubers Legal Dept is having collective kittens.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Post back in 18 months when you receive the notice of repayment due. Happens all the time with regular employers, let alone non-employers like Uber.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Post back in 18 months when you receive the notice of repayment due. Happens all the time with regular employers, let alone non-employers like Uber.


Maybe in Chicago that's true -- hell, dead people vote there so I dunno what kind of 'justice' standard you folks are on ... but, that can't happen in California.


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Post back in 18 months when you receive the notice of repayment due. Happens all the time with regular employers, let alone non-employers like Uber.


The only thing I'd have to pay back is unreported wages. I actually did have


UberBastid said:


> Wuddent of believed it if I didn't see it.
> That is simply, OUTSTANDING.
> Congrats.
> Why isn't this in the news? This is a big deal.
> I bet Ubers Legal Dept is having collective kittens.


Lol. Serves them right for deactivating ppls accounts for stupid reasons and not wanting to reason.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

How's that "must look for full time work each week" part working out? Are you looking for full time work and do you have to log the prospective employment stops you make?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

If I remember correctly, the lady that posted her award letter last year also had Uber Techn as the employer name.

What happened to Raisier?


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Qbobo said:


> In March I posted a topic explaining how uber deactivated my account unfairly and that I filed a claim for unemployment benefits and was awarded. As of May 8th I passed my phone interview and was given the greenlight to start receiving benefits of $395 per week. If any former or part-time uber/lyft drivers need advise on how to turn your 1040s into wages to start recieving benefits please let me know. Attached award letter for further proof.


holy shit, praise jesus!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

observer said:


> If I remember correctly, the lady that posted her award letter last year also had Uber Techn as the employer name.
> 
> What happened to Raisier?


Do tell


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Maybe in Chicago that's true -- hell, dead people vote there so I dunno what kind of 'justice' standard you folks are on ... but, that can't happen in California.


Ok then. 

http://www.edd.ca.gov/unemployment/Overpayments.htm

Hope it works out for ya.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Juggalo9er said:


> Do tell












It was actually in 2015.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/la-uber-driver-got-unemployment-benefits.32048/


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

it depends on what state you are in. some state will allow it, some wont.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

observer said:


> View attachment 229017
> 
> 
> It was actually in 2015.
> ...


Did the person in question have to repay it


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

This will thin the herd even further in California along with the increase in gas prices. Drivers will be looking for ways to be terminated.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> This will thin the herd even further in California along with the increase in gas prices. Drivers will be looking for ways to be terminated.


Holy smokes, Batman ! I saw gas prices over $4.29 a gal. where i live just North of S.F. in, Marin County & they're still climbing .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

moJohoJo said:


> Holy smokes, Batman ! I saw gas prices over $4.29 a gal. where i live just North of S.F. in, Marin County & they're still climbing .


News is reporting $5 a gallon regular in the next two months. 
Gov. Moonbeams second gas tax hike to hit soon.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Juggalo9er said:


> Did the person in question have to repay it


Not that I know of, but this waa three years ago, if they had made a mistake at the time they wouldn't be paying out now.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> How's that "must look for full time work each week" part working out? Are you looking for full time work and do you have to log the prospective employment stops you make?


----------



## socallaoc (Dec 23, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Drivers will be looking for ways to be terminated.


And I know the perfect place to do this. HINT: it has the worst traffic anywhere in LA on sundays from 7pm to midnight.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

socallaoc said:


> And I know the perfect place to do this. HINT: it has the worst traffic anywhere in LA on sundays from 7pm to midnight.


Is it near LAX?


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> News is reporting $5 a gallon regular in the next two months.
> Gov. Moonbeams second gas tax hike to hit soon.


An appeal is coming when voters will vote against it . Jerry Brown wants to keep raising taxes to pay for CALTRANS who are suppossed to be fixing our Roads . Instead they stand around all day, picking their noses, talking , drink coffee so basically they do nothing !!


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> How's that "must look for full time work each week" part working out? Are you looking for full time work and do you have to log the prospective employment stops you make?


Not in California unless they specifically advise you to.


----------



## socallaoc (Dec 23, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Is it near LAX?


Meybe... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



moJohoJo said:


> Instead they stand around all day, picking their noses, talking , drink coffee so basically they do nothing !!


Are you talking about drivers sitting in the LAX pen?


----------



## Lady Driver LBC (May 15, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Post back in 18 months when you receive the notice of repayment due. Happens all the time with regular employers, let alone non-employers like Uber.


Haven't you heard? California drivers have been ruled employees, not ICs. We'll see how long this stands but for now it's true. Don't hate.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> Not in California unless they specifically advise you to.


No. 8 bold print?


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

If more and more people are able to claim unemployment, Uber will be forced to be a bit more lenient on it's termination policy.


----------



## socallaoc (Dec 23, 2017)

Lady Driver LBC said:


> Haven't you heard? California drivers have been ruled employees, not ICs. We'll see how long this stands but for now it's true. Don't hate.


Should we all head to the hub together as a big group requesting our benefits package info? Maybe tell ABC 7 in advance so they can have that eyewitness news van ready and rolling...


----------



## Tibrious (Mar 25, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Wuddent of believed it if I didn't see it.
> That is simply, OUTSTANDING.
> Congrats.
> Why isn't this in the news? This is a big deal.
> I bet Ubers Legal Dept is having collective kittens.


And shitting mountains of bricks...


----------



## SoCalGabbieCash (Jun 27, 2015)

Qbobo said:


> In March I posted a topic explaining how uber deactivated my account unfairly and that I filed a claim for unemployment benefits and was awarded. As of May 8th I passed my phone interview and was given the greenlight to start receiving benefits of $395 per week. If any former or part-time uber/lyft drivers need advise on how to turn your 1040s into wages to start recieving benefits please let me know. Attached award letter for further proof.


Hahaha! Love it!


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Good job opening the floodgates.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Yaaaaaaasssssssssddd


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Qbobo said:


> In March I posted a topic explaining how uber deactivated my account unfairly and that I filed a claim for unemployment benefits and was awarded. As of May 8th I passed my phone interview and was given the greenlight to start receiving benefits of $395 per week. If any former or part-time uber/lyft drivers need advise on how to turn your 1040s into wages to start recieving benefits please let me know. Attached award letter for further proof.


I see a rash of drivers TRYING to get deactivated. Or, at least, that was MY first thought...



Qbobo said:


> They told me not to go over $500


A week, or per month?



UberBastid said:


> Wuddent of believed it if I didn't see it.
> That is simply, OUTSTANDING.
> Congrats.
> Why isn't this in the news? This is a big deal.
> I bet Ubers Legal Dept is having collective kittens.


My vision? They're shitting bricks!



Divad7 said:


> If more and more people are able to claim unemployment, Uber will be forced to be a bit more lenient on it's termination policy.


Do you mean... we could be honest with customers? Not cow-tow in order to avoid the 1 stars? We could flip them off when we really want to? We could slap the ****ing phone out of the hand of the selfie-taking narcissist sitting next to me while I'm driving 65 mph down the freeway?


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

melusine3 said:


> Do you mean... we could be honest with customers? Not cow-tow in order to avoid the 1 stars? We could flip them off when we really want to? We could slap the &%[email protected]!*ing phone out of the hand of the selfie-taking narcissist sitting next to me while I'm driving 65 mph down the freeway?


Nah... Not stuff that you would normally get fired for from a normal 9-5 job.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Lady Driver LBC said:


> Haven't you heard? California drivers have been ruled employees, not ICs. We'll see how long this stands but for now it's true. Don't hate.


Are you referring to the recent Dynamex ruling? That wasn't about "drivers" -- that was about _their _drivers, in _their _situation, for _that _company. Way mo different. And nothing to indicate the courts intended it to apply to the rideshare industry.


----------



## Wolfie52 (Jan 4, 2017)

As a former Ca business owner and employee, you need to have "covered wages" and taxes paid to collect UI. If you are self employed you can pay your own UI taxes and they will base the benefit on the amount of your net income. (Gee how many people driving Uber claim on this forum, their income is negative cuz all deductions?) Better know the ins and outs, and yes laws change and a court might rule something one way or another but chances are this is not the norm.

The key is knowing the time period when benefits accrue. For example, last year you worked as a regular employee and made 50k. This year you only drove Uber and were terminated w/o cause (yeah, right). Your benefits would be based on last years earning (roughly speaking). But after 2 years driving your benefits would be based on this years' earnings, meaning they better be reported to UI and UI TAXES PAID. Otherwise you probably will get nothing.

I suggest people do thorough due diligence before trying to take the easy way out...there is usually a catch and there is always someone way smarter than you- who actually knows rules, regulations, etc. This may have been one of those situations that met an exception/loophole and only applies to ONE person, not a GROUP of freeloaders. 

Remember, you gotta pay to pay....


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

moJohoJo said:


> Holy smokes, Batman ! I saw gas prices over $4.29 a gal. where i live just North of S.F. in, Marin County & they're still climbing .


It's $3.43 where I live.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> No. 8 bold print?


You don't have to REPORT or list your work search.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Wolfie52 said:


> As a former Ca business owner and employee, you need to have "covered wages" and taxes paid to collect UI. If you are self employed you can pay your own UI taxes and they will base the benefit on the amount of your net income. (Gee how many people driving Uber claim on this forum, their income is negative cuz all deductions?) Better know the ins and outs, and yes laws change and a court might rule something one way or another but chances are this is not the norm.
> 
> The key is knowing the time period when benefits accrue. For example, last year you worked as a regular employee and made 50k. This year you only drove Uber and were terminated w/o cause (yeah, right). Your benefits would be based on last years earning (roughly speaking). But after 2 years driving your benefits would be based on this years' earnings, meaning they better be reported to UI and UI TAXES PAID. Otherwise you probably will get nothing.
> 
> ...


The whole point of this thread is that the EDD determined this driver was an EMPLOYEE and UBER TECHN was determined to be the EMPLOYER.

Unemployment taxes are paid by the EMPLOYER.

http://www.edd.ca.gov/Payroll_Taxes/What_Are_State_Payroll_Taxes.htm


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

observer said:


> The whole point of this thread is that the EDD determined this driver was an EMPLOYEE and UBER TECHN was determined to be the EMPLOYER.
> 
> Unemployment taxes are paid by the EMPLOYER.
> 
> http://www.edd.ca.gov/Payroll_Taxes/What_Are_State_Payroll_Taxes.htm


BOOM


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Qbobo said:


> They told me not to go over $500


Is that after or before costs? /s


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm not surprised by this at all, and I will absolutely do the same thing if I am deactivated for some bogus reason. When you set up the interview they will put you on hold and call the employer's HR department. 99 out of 100 times this goes straight to voicemail and they will rule in your favor because of that.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

So envious. 

One of the reasons TX truly sucks{there's a reason why it's so cheap here} is the damned near impossible task of getting benefits.

At least gas is only $2.65 here.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> So envious.
> 
> One of the reasons TX truly sucks{there's a reason why it's so cheap here} is the damned near impossible task of getting benefits.
> 
> At least gas is only $2.65 here.


I miss the value of the really large 3 bedroom apartment I had there, which cost almost what I pay for a small 1 bedroom here.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Qbobo said:


> They told me not to go over $500


So basically you can work a full time schedule on lyft?


----------



## Urban Uber (Sep 30, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> So basically you can work a full time schedule on lyft?


This is NOT necessarily the case.... the unemployment income may be coming from a previous employer other than Uber... Uber is the LAST source of income but that does not mean the unemployment benefits are coming from the UIC account related to Uber. How long did the driver drive for Uber? How many months or years did the driver work for the previous employer ? We had a waiter ( i own restaurants and drive uber also) who filed a claim of unemployment against our company... we had terminated for cause.. but the employee was trying to file unemployment against her previous employer where she had been for a much longer period that qualified... since she was terminated by us for cause.. she was unable to get the benefits related to her previous employer.....


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Urban Uber said:


> This is NOT necessarily the case.... the unemployment income may be coming from a previous employer other than Uber... Uber is the LAST source of income but that does not mean the unemployment benefits are coming from the UIC account related to Uber. How long did the driver drive for Uber? How many months or years did the driver work for the previous employer ? We had a waiter ( i own restaurants and drive uber also) who filed a claim of unemployment against our company... we had terminated for cause.. but the employee was trying to file unemployment against her previous employer where she had been for a much longer period that qualified... since she was terminated by us for cause.. she was unable to get the benefits related to her previous employer.....


In NJ, you can still collect under these circumstances, but you'd have to wait out a 6-week penalty period after filing. Not sure if you'd (not YOU, specifically, of course... Universal "you") have to comply with the associated requirements for training/job search/orientation during the penalty period or not.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

"you must work full time work each week"

there you go, uber just forced you to drive 4o hours a week minimum. if your car breaks down or you get sick, you lose the benefit

you can't go on vacations anymore


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

Qbobo said:


> In March I posted a topic explaining how uber deactivated my account unfairly and that I filed a claim for unemployment benefits and was awarded. As of May 8th I passed my phone interview and was given the greenlight to start receiving benefits of $395 per week. If any former or part-time uber/lyft drivers need advise on how to turn your 1040s into wages to start recieving benefits please let me know. Attached award letter for further proof.


Please correct your spelling


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

observer said:


> The whole point of this thread is that the EDD determined this driver was an EMPLOYEE and UBER TECHN was determined to be the EMPLOYER.


Strictly speaking, the point of this thread is some peon drone at the unemployment office mashed keys on his computer keyboard long enough to figure out how to get OP signed up for unemployment payments from some company named Uber in their database. Who knows if it was the correct company (obviously it wasn't), or if it will survive the initial review process in a week or a month, or if it will be discovered in a year end audit....

Now given that state government bureaucracies are very well known for always operating efficiently and having their systems all up to date... what could go wrong?

Everyone celebrating like this is some legally binding ruling or determination from a state agency is just clueless.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

jester121 said:


> Strictly speaking, the point of this thread is some peon drone at the unemployment office mashed keys on his computer keyboard long enough to figure out how to get OP signed up for unemployment payments from some company named Uber in their database. Who knows if it was the correct company (obviously it wasn't), or if it will survive the initial review process in a week or a month, or if it will be discovered in a year end audit....
> 
> Now given that state government bureaucracies are very well known for always operating efficiently and having their systems all up to date... what could go wrong?
> 
> Everyone celebrating like this is some legally binding ruling or determination from a state agency is just clueless.


And that changes what I wrote how?

If you check my previous post, Uber Techn has been charged by EDD before by another Uber driver.

I think EDD knows which Uber it's going after,

https://archives.sfweekly.com/thesn...employment-benefits-first-known-case-in-state



**


Money Problems / TechUPDATED: Another Uber Driver Awarded Unemployment Benefits[/paste:font]
*Posted By Chris Roberts @cbloggy on Fri, Mar 4, 2016 at 1:17 PM*


Flickr/Jason Tester
_This post has been updated. _

A former Uber driver from the San Diego area has successfully applied for unemployment benefits with the state of California, _SF Weekly_ has learned.

The case of driver Patrick Ely appears to be the first known instance in which the is one of a few known examples in which the Employment Development Department recognized an Uber driver as an employee (independent contractors do not receive unemployment benefits), and has potential ramifications for an upcoming trial over whether the $65 billion company'sdriver "partners" are employees or independent contractors.

And ahead of the landmark trial, scheduled to start in June, the state appears prepared to classify more Uber drivers as employees. When Ely filed for unemployment, the EDD gave him a questionnaire tailored specifically to Uber drivers, a copy of which was provided to_ SF Weekly._



Courtesy Patrick Ely
Former Uber driver Patrick Ely's unemployment award.

Neither Uber nor the EDD immediately responded to requests for comment Friday.

Ely was semi-retired when he started driving for Uber about 19 months ago, when the company expanded to the San Diego area with promises of "$42 an hour plus tips" for drivers, he said Friday.

At first, he was netting about $1,100 a week - after Uber fees, but before taxes - for workweeks averaging 60 to 70 hours. 

But earlier this year, when Uber slashed its rates, his earnings plummeted to $500 a week for driving the same hours. And at times, when driving 12 to 15 miles to pick up passengers who then only traveled a few blocks, "I was losing money," he said. "I was basically an Uber charity."

Uber requires drivers to accept a certain amount of ride requests - as high as 90 percent - or have their access to the app deactivated. Ely also saw his driver rating plummet after he stopped providing water and snacks to his fares, he said.

When he complained to the company, Uber representatives told him they could do nothing, Ely said. When he and 30 other drivers filed suit against the company on Feb. 3, alleging violations of the California Labor Act, Ely found his access to the Uber app deactivated. Uber claimed it was because of a moving violation, but that moving violation was on his record before he started driving for the company, Ely said.

That could be classified as retaliation, but that has yet to be determined. After he was kicked off the service, Ely went ahead and filed for unemployment benefits with the EDD. The EDD in response sent him a 10-page questionnaire, tailored for UberX drivers, that asked him to outline his relationship with the company.

Uber employment Relationship Questionnaire (1)

After filling out the form and undergoing a brief telephone interview with the company, Ely was awarded about $350 a week in unemployment, according to documents provided by him and his San Francisco-based attorney, Mark Burton.

And while the California Labor Commission ruled last summer that a single Uber driver was an employee, "as far as we know, this is the very first unemployment award" to a former Uber driver, Burton said Friday.

The key to Ely winning unemployment is the amount of control Uber had over his work, Burton said. "And the most important factor in control is whether they can get rid of you at any time, just like an employee."

"That was the whole basis of this claim: are you going to be forced to pick up rides under the threat of being fired?" Burton added. "Are you being forced to lose money driving for them after they adjusted the rates? If you have no control over that, then OK - you're an employee."

Burton is representing other Uber drivers, past and current, whose employment status is subject to an upcoming decision by an arbitrator, former San Francisco Superior Court Judge Richard Kramer. (The arbitration decision is separate from the trial in the class-action lawsuit.)

Arbitration may be a better route than class-action suits. Burton presented the case of the FedEx drivers who sued, claiming employment status. That lawsuit, filed a decade ago, has been locked in appeals, and might not result in any award for drivers for a few more years.

We'll update this post if and when we hear back from the EDD or Uber.
UPDATE: An Uber spokeswoman helpfully pointed us to an earlier decision in which the company unsuccessfully fought a determination that a driver was an employee and was awarded EDD benefits. Uber spokeswoman Laura Zapata claimed that the decision is not "precedent setting"; however, the EDD's use of a form tailored to ex-Uber drivers seems to tell a different story.


Save
Tags: uber, uber drivers, uber employees, lyft, rideshare, travis kalan


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Two years ago. There's no followup to that article.... so it's a snapshot in time, no one knows of Patrick got fat and happy on the unemployment teat or only collected for 3 weeks or if he got shit hammered 6 months later and had to repay all the $ plus interest. 

Just pointing out some facts (and speculations?) to offset some irrational exuberance.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

jester121 said:


> Two years ago. There's no followup to that article.... so it's a snapshot in time, no one knows of Patrick got fat and happy on the unemployment teat or only collected for 3 weeks or if he got shit hammered 6 months later and had to repay all the $ plus interest.
> 
> Just pointing out some facts (and speculations?) to offset some irrational exuberance.


"Speculations"

Says it all.

UI isn't meant to be a retirement plan. Hopefully he got a job not long after and didn't need UI for long.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

*snicker*

Yeah, that sounds like it fits the type.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

observer said:


>


wow, nice rig.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Your state has ridded itself of Republicans and ignores trailer park billionaire culture the interior/rural

This isn't true for most drivers. Most live in progressive cities, but are dragged down by rural voters. So this isnt possible for them



Qbobo said:


> In March I posted a topic explaining how uber deactivated my account unfairly and that I filed a claim for unemployment benefits and was awarded. As of May 8th I passed my phone interview and was given the greenlight to start receiving benefits of $395 per week. If any former or part-time uber/lyft drivers need advise on how to turn your 1040s into wages to start recieving benefits please let me know. Attached award letter for further proof.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Post back in 18 months when you receive the notice of repayment due. Happens all the time with regular employers, let alone non-employers like Uber.


I've had several friends that went through this



Steve appleby said:


> it depends on what state you are in. some state will allow it, some wont.


Do you think that it was allowed or one slipped by the goalie? Lol


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> Your state has ridded itself of Republicans and ignores trailer park billionaire culture the interior/rural
> 
> This isn't true for most drivers. Most live in progressive cities, but are dragged down by rural voters. So this isnt possible for them


They elected a Democrat here in New Jersey to replace Christie and he is already raising taxes like a ****. He says he is going to tax Uber/Lyft next. I don't know why a driver would ever vote for a dem.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

By raising fees and costs on uber and on riders, this will make driving a taxi more attractive. It may also cause some drivers to quit.

Fewer drivers on ridesharing mean higher fees overall. The cheap passenger will return to the bus and traffic may return to something sustainable. Rich and entitled pricks will low rate drivers into oblivion causing their rates to surpass limousine rates.



doggerel said:


> They elected a Democrat here in New Jersey to replace Christie and he is already raising taxes like a ****. He says he is going to tax Uber/Lyft next. I don't know why a driver would ever vote for a dem.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberCheese said:


> By raising fees and costs on uber and on riders, this will make driving a taxi more attractive. It may also cause some drivers to quit.
> 
> Fewer drivers on ridesharing mean higher fees overall. The cheap passenger will return to the bus and traffic may return to something sustainable. Rich and entitled pricks will low rate drivers into oblivion causing their rates to surpass limousine rates.


It should also allow drivers for taxi companies to claim for Unemployment.

There really isn't much difference in an Uber driver and a taxi driver.

Both should qualify for Unemployment.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

For that to happen, Republicans would have to be fully obliterated.

Taxi drivers did qualify for it back in the 1940s, while welfare, social security, and other social benefits were still under segregation. The civil rights act of 1965 seems to have made liberal a bad thing.



observer said:


> It should also allow drivers for taxi companies to claim for Unemployment.
> 
> There really isn't much difference in an Uber driver and a taxi driver.
> 
> Both should qualify for Unemployment.


----------



## d0nTehrideshareg0d (May 20, 2018)

Sexellent.

They will find a way to change the ruling, though, they know they don't want those sort of "wins" lingering about the records.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberCheese said:


> For that to happen, Republicans would have to be fully obliterated.
> 
> Taxi drivers did qualify for it back in the 1940s, while welfare, social security, and other social benefits were still under segregation. The civil rights act of 1965 seems to have made liberal a bad thing.


Taxi drivers may still qualify for it soon.

https://www.shrm.org/resourcesandto...ia-cab-driver-was-independent-contractor.aspx

https://www.aprio.com/oregon-supreme-court-rules-taxi-drivers-not-independent-contractors/

https://www.google.com/amp/s/leftla...re-employees-not-independent-contractors/amp/

https://www.google.com/amp/www.stlt...f3a9b76c-5e42-5c19-ad9b-60ad9812397c.amp.html

https://www.propertycasualty360.com...s-settlement-for-fai/?slreturn=20180420024029


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Qbobo said:


> In March I posted a topic explaining how uber deactivated my account unfairly and that I filed a claim for unemployment benefits and was awarded. As of May 8th I passed my phone interview and was given the greenlight to start receiving benefits of $395 per week. If any former or part-time uber/lyft drivers need advise on how to turn your 1040s into wages to start recieving benefits please let me know. Attached award letter for further proof.


this only benefits california, not rest of the other 49 states. what a click bait title


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

KMANDERSON said:


> So basically you can work a full time schedule on lyft?


Cant be full-time, only part-time



azndriver87 said:


> this only benefits california, not rest of the other 49 states. what a click bait title


Lol..Im sure EVERY state has jobs, therefore tax auditors that can determine whether you have (or had) an employee relationship with your self-employer. I think this law is universal.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

observer said:


> It should also allow drivers for taxi companies to claim for Unemployment.
> 
> There really isn't much difference in an Uber driver and a taxi driver.
> 
> Both should qualify for Unemployment.


There no difference


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

KMANDERSON said:


> There no difference


There is a difference in that as a taxi driver you use a vehicle provided by the taxi company.

Uber tries to say that uber drivers are independent contractors because they use their personal vehicles.

Uhh, NO.

Millions of people use their personal vehicles for work and are reimbursed by their employers for vehicle expenses.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

observer said:


> There is a difference in that as a taxi driver you use a vehicle provided by the taxi company.
> 
> Uber tries to say that uber drivers are independent contractors because they use their personal vehicles.
> 
> ...


It still can't figure out why the local governments fell for we are a technology not a transportation company argument when deciding not to regulate them the same as taxi.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

KMANDERSON said:


> It still can't figure out why the local governments fell for we are a technology not a transportation company argument when deciding not to regulate them the same as taxi.


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

doggerel said:


> I'm not surprised by this at all, and I will absolutely do the same thing if I am deactivated for some bogus reason. When you set up the interview they will put you on hold and call the employer's HR department. 99 out of 100 times this goes straight to voicemail and they will rule in your favor because of that.


Yea, that part made me nervous af. I knew EDD had to investigate the reason of my deactivation by contacting uber and was afraid they'd lie to fight me tooth and nail to get themselves out of paying. Didnt know if EDD would take Uber's side and determine I broke company policy, therefore deny me benefits even though tax auditors already determined me eligibile and paid into wages. Edd Rules say; an employee can apply for benifits as long as they weren't fired for intentional misconduct or broke company policy. My situation was that two passengers (that knew each other and me ) conspired together in revenge by falsely reporting to uber that I was operating a different vehicle other than the vehicle shown on my uber account. Even after submitting 'real-time' pictures of my vehicle and going to the greenlight hub for confirmation uber refused to listen. This let me know they were looking to fire me not seek truth. So I submitted proof to EDD; email transcripts of interactions w/ uber, pictures I sent them, documented record of greenlighthub visit, so they'd know I provided undeniable proof to uber yet they didnt care.


----------

